# Joint compound over vinyl sheetrock



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Not quite sure what to tell you here. I've never seen this done nor would I recommend it. However I could recommend removing the battens and putting up 1/4 or 3/8 drywall over the vinyl and then finish.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 20, 2010)

*Joint compound over vinyl covered sheet rock*

Thanks, Mop in Hand

Unfortunately the vinyl sheet rock extends up and behind the gridwork of a dropped ceiling, so it can't be easily removed.

I don't want to play with extenders on the window and door casements.

Will prime and and paint instead.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It should work. The vinyl on the board SHOULD be adhered well enough so as to not delaminate from the moisture in the joint compound. That is the main concern. You will, however, have to skim coat the entir surface to get a smooth/even finish. Prime with an oil primer first. That should seal the vinyl. I would recommend a professional to do the mud work...


----------



## Fergus (Jan 20, 2010)

*Joint compound over vinyl wallboard*

Thanks, BJB Atlanta

I have a professional doing the work for me and he is checking my options.


----------

